

Show HN: Link Vault - an API to create single-use download links - allstarone
http://linkvau.lt

======
allstarone
This is my "weekend project" it's in need of a better design, but thought I'd
get the ball rolling by showing you guys! I'd love to hear what you think of
it.

------
johns
You should publish the HTTP API then you won't need to worry about making all
the clients right away.

~~~
allstarone
There is this page - I'm adding a link to it from the homepage now:
[http://linkvau.lt/help#theapi](http://linkvau.lt/help#theapi)

